# Hose Bibs



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Does anyone have a hose bib or a connection for a hose (similar to something at a baseball field behind the pitcher's mound) coming off their main (highly pressurized) water line?

I saw this video 



 and with the amount of pressure/flow - I am intrigued. Would also be nice to have as I don't have irrigation and would help aid in watering the yard / applying product from a hose sprayer.


----------



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

Don't know where you are located, but around here there is not a 'high pressure' water feed. The pressure coming in from the city water supply is the same as that thoughout the house plumbing. I am aware there are some systems/locations where the water arrives at a higher pressure, and there is a pressure regulator at the consumers entry point. Is there a regulator (not just a meter) on your water supply?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ylli said:


> Don't know where you are located, but around here there is not a 'high pressure' water feed. The pressure coming in from the city water supply is the same as that thoughout the house plumbing. I am aware there are some systems/locations where the water arrives at a higher pressure, and there is a pressure regulator at the consumers entry point. Is there a regulator (not just a meter) on your water supply?


I was always under the impression there was a regulator before entering the house. I guess that was a big assumption. Would need to confirm before going further, that's for sure!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

You could trench for and install a frost free hydrant out in the yard if that remote-from-the-house thing is what you are after.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Could it be installed underground in a valve box?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> Could it be installed underground in a valve box?


You want a valve box with a garden hose connection in it? That could be done, but not with a yard hydrant. I'd just put a valve and hose connector in there.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Dkrem said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be installed underground in a valve box?
> ...


I want access to connect a hose, in a central part of the turf which would be buried and accessible. That way, drag a hose out to the center, hook in (preferably higher pressure off main line) and spray. Beats dragging 150 feet of hose around from a spigot on my house. They aren't very widely situated.

Essentially was thinking about the way the water an infield at a baseball field.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Tmank87 I think you are looking for one of these. It will need to be part of your mainline.

https://www.rainbird.com/products/quick-coupling-valves


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@g-man

Yes sir. That looks like it would solve exactly for my situation. Thanks!

Does anyone have something similar. I think it would be a pretty great addition, personally.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ware did in his  irrigation install


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have 3 of them.


----------

